# java 3d ausfüren



## newbie in 3d (6. Jan 2006)

Wie führe ich ein Java 3d Programm aus?


----------



## MPW (6. Jan 2006)

hm, also

 - du musst das Java3D package installiert haben
 - den classpath setzten
 - Programm wie ein normales Javaprogramm starten

Java3D gibt es bei sun.com im Downloadbereich.


----------



## newbie in 3d (9. Jan 2006)

wie geht das mit der classpath?


----------



## MPW (9. Jan 2006)

Welches OS? Unter Windows wird das glaube ich sogar automatisch von der InstallRutine gesetzt...


----------



## newbie in 3d (10. Jan 2006)

1. windows xp home

2.unter systemsteuerung/system/erweitert/umgebungsvariablen muss man es einsetzen(denn bei mir ist es nicht da)
aber ich weiß nicht wie bitte sags mir :!:


----------



## MPW (10. Jan 2006)

hm, installiert sich Java3D denn nicht in die normalen Standartverzeichnisse des JRE, die sind sowieso immer im Classpath, probier es doch einfach mal aus, oder geht es bei dir nicht?


----------



## DeepBlue (11. Jan 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm, installiert sich Java3D denn nicht in die normalen Standartverzeichnisse des JRE, die sind sowieso immer im Classpath, probier es doch einfach mal aus, oder geht es bei dir nicht?



Yap, eigentlich ist das so. Verstehe die Problematik auch gerade nicht. Vielleicht einfach mal neuste Java JRE und Java 3D JRE neu installieren.


----------



## MPW (11. Jan 2006)

jo, also bei mir geht das auch einfach so, versuch vllt. mal die alternative, wenn du DirectX hattest, nimm OPENGL, oder andersherum, es laeft nicht immer alles problemlos(persoenliche Erfahrung!)


----------

